# N1996 motherboard K7N420 Prover 1.0 drivers



## wildrice (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm trying to refub. a computer for a katrina victim. The donated PC has a N1996 K7N420 Prover 1.0 motherboard and a AMD chip. can anyone tell me who makes it and how I can get drivers for it?


----------



## SacsTC (Dec 30, 2003)

http://www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec.asp?model=K7N420_Pro&class=mb

http://www.msi.com.tw/program/support/download/dld/spt_dld_detail.php?UID=10&kind=1


----------



## wildrice (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks! Not sure why Google and other search engines couldn't find this. Appreciate the links.


----------

